# Band sets for PFS



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone im looking to buy or make a few band sets for a couple of PFS's I'm planning to make. I would appreciate your advice on what suits them best and where I can buy from that will ship to the UK.

Thanks in advance Rob


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hi mate, i have put all sorts of bands on them, on my pfs (pfh) i have double hunting bands, - john


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

monkeyboab said:


> Hi everyone im looking to buy or make a few band sets for a couple of PFS's I'm planning to make. I would appreciate your advice on what suits them best and where I can buy from that will ship to the UK.
> 
> Thanks in advance Rob


you cant go wrong with gamekeeper johns bands, he also sells pfh


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

atom said:


> Hi everyone im looking to buy or make a few band sets for a couple of PFS's I'm planning to make. I would appreciate your advice on what suits them best and where I can buy from that will ship to the UK.
> 
> Thanks in advance Rob


you cant go wrong with gamekeeper johns bands, he also sells pfh
[/quote]

oh yeah lol, i forgot to say i sell bands haha, thanks - john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

*lol*


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys was looking at your PFH's john they look great. For the couple I'm making I was wanting lighter bands for bb's and light ammo mainly to get used to the PFS and how it shoots before moving upto heavy bands and risking removing a digit lol

Rob


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

monkeyboab said:


> Thanks guys was looking at your PFH's john they look great. For the couple I'm making I was wanting lighter bands for bb's and light ammo mainly to get used to the PFS and how it shoots before moving upto heavy bands and risking removing a digit lol
> 
> Rob


i think john sells single bands(target) pm him and ask!!!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

atom said:


> Thanks guys was looking at your PFH's john they look great. For the couple I'm making I was wanting lighter bands for bb's and light ammo mainly to get used to the PFS and how it shoots before moving upto heavy bands and risking removing a digit lol
> 
> Rob


i think john sells single bands(target) pm him and ask!!!
[/quote]
yes he does and very good they are too,go british if your in the uk mate,cant go wrong


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys I've been admiring Johns stuff for a while was going to order one of his pocket rockets but I think now it will be a PFH. I think for plinking with bb's though the single therabands might be a bit heavy? Though some of the pfshoters might have posted what they use.

Rob


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

single theraband wont be too heavy for the pfs but heavy enough/. with the pfs or pfh, you want heavier bands because it automatically makes you flip the frame which saves your digits and the frame.. lighter bands are more likely to get your fingers nicked and frame ruined.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

monkeyboab said:


> Thanks guys I've been admiring Johns stuff for a while was going to order one of his pocket rockets but I think now it will be a PFH. I think for plinking with bb's though the single therabands might be a bit heavy? Though some of the pfshoters might have posted what they use.
> 
> Rob


http://youtu.be/Tgfg2lZNHe4


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Dgui thats what I meant that the single theraband would be too heavy. I meant that for bb's I though they could handle a heavier band but need to start somewhere to get used to shooting one :0) I'll take your advice and got with the 1/4" bands.

Thanks again Rob


----------

